# what are your thoughts on this beginners receiver pioneer elite vsx-31



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

what are your thoughts on this budget receiver? thanks

Pioneer Elite VSX-31 110W X 7 Channel 3D Ready 7.1 A/V Receiver
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...=21796302261453927353&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY

i only have the pioneer 5.1 take classics.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

1st, it's a Pioneer, 2nd, it's an Elite model, 3rd, a pretty nice price. As long as all you are looking for is a HDMI switcher with excellent audio, this AVR is a good deal it seems. No Audyssey, which is a deal killer for me personally, but still not bad for audio only.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would certainly do just fine. If you want another AVR to think about, the Onkyo TX-NR609 is available for around $317 last time I looked and offers a great Amplifier Stage and great Feature Set. That is at Accessories4less. Also, as Pioneer Elite has only been available at Brick & Mortar Stores, you might want to call to make sure Pioneer will honor the Warranty if purchased from Wal-Mart.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

hi thanks for the feedback, i didnt know the onkyo 609 was at the $300 price point. I would probably get the onkyo if thats the case.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice receiver. I considered it but ultimately went with the Denon 2112 instead.


----------

